# EK-10 on eBay



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

This looks like a once in a liftime deal! Super clean EK-10 with Mower deck, blade, and snowblower. Attachments look new!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=4314706199&rd=1


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

That looks like a neat tractor. How were they? As good as the other old Bolens??


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I never had one but they share many of the same parts. They had the wisconsin tra-10d engine, the same as the 1050, 1053, 1054. The mower deck, plow and blower look the same except for the mounts. Interesting how they are mounted to the front wheels for zero turn operation.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

It says it has an automotive style rear end. Is that the same rear end used in cushman trucksters and various golf carts?


----------

